
Rotor Browser – Independent Onion Routing (a Tor Fork) - vmorgulis
https://rotorbrowser.com/
======
lucideer
I'm curious about the motivations behind moving to a Chromium-based browser.
For an anonymity-focused project, a Google product seems an odd base.

